# atiwinflash "cannot find discrete ati video card"



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 28, 2009)

i have modified my bios slightly to allow for lower 2d clocks and higher 3d clocks successfully with rbe now when i open atiwinflash either through rbe or directly i get this error *"cannot find discrete ati video card"* anyone know why ?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 29, 2009)

???? :shadedshu nothing ?


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Jun 29, 2009)

Can no one help me with this ? plz


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 29, 2009)

Did you change Vendor ID?


----------

